# Anyone else getting excited yet?



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I love every time of year and I've been trapping and icefishing for now. However, tomorrow is the first day of March which means morels will be up in about a month and a half. I can't wait to hit up my honey holes and check out a few more spots that I discovered. (Actually found a whole old orchard a few miles back in the woods:woohoo1 Anywho, who else is starting to think of picking some morels.


----------



## JulieG (Nov 16, 2009)

This will be my first year hunting for Morels, and I am very excited 
I've been following the conversations here, and studying up on identifying morels. I have 85 mostly wooded acres behind my house that the owner welcomes people walking through the woods, and my friend owns 140 partially wooded acres, so those will be my hunting grounds.
I'm guessing that the first year will be questionable, until I get the hang of spotting the little rascals, but I look forward to having fun with it, either way.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, Julie morel picking is a blast!! You'll definitely enjoy you're time in the woods. There's something about that time of the year in the woods.........well I like the woods year round, but spring time is magical. You'll probably notice they are difficult to find at first, but after a while it kind of clicks and you spend more time chasing trees from a distance and then honing in on the morels. Tree's in the right stages of life have definitely increased my finding. For black morels I like large stands of big tooth aspen trees. A prior burn is a plus in those too. I also find blacks in one spot next to cottonwoods, but that's not the norm usually though. For yellows I love elms where the bark is just starting to slip and I love really old starting to die apple trees. Good luck and I look forward to hearing from ya on here.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Yep!

Can't wait to get out. Found several new spots again last year. 

Hope we get more rain this year, last year could have been better.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea Julie, study tree's as much as the morel ident. After you do it for a while you will spend more trime looking up and ahead for the right tree's then you will searching the ground. It great once you really know what your looking for and spot a perfect elm 100 yards away and just know your gunna find a bunch of morels around it. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

still eating last years pickings:lol: slow down.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fasthunter said:


> *Anyone else getting excited yet?*


:gaga: .....ya think?! :help: 




j-rock said:


> still eating last years pickings:lol: slow down.


Me too, but I still say bring it on. Fresh morels are the best! Not to mention 17 days in a row off work.....:woohoo1:


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Bring them on!!!!!! Can't wait.

Julie I see your location.... just stay away from my honey holes we will be sharing hunting grounds.... j/k if you are having problems into the season drop me a PM I might be able to help.

UNfortunatly, I will be leaving for Tennesse this monday for a 6 mo project which means I will only have every other weekend to get on em. I hope the morels are plentiful down there, I sure will be looking for things to do. Anyone ever pick in Tennesee? Chatanooga area? Any Pointers? I can't believe I'm leaving this state, thank goodness it's only temporary!!!!!!............... I think I like catfish and Brim???


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya Buddy!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

J-rock I'm still eating them too:lol:. Also, BD I love looking at pics like that of morels sticking up through the leaves!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

fasthunter said:


> J-rock I'm still eating them too:lol:. Also, BD I love looking at pics like that of morels sticking up through the leaves!


That one was easy to see, bout tripped over it!
I need to be more carefull this year with my camera:help: 
Last year during Morel season I crushed the screne and it was done, hopefuly this new camera I have will last a little longer :lol: then I will post more teaser pic's he he he!
I still have about 1 1/2 qt of dried morels Im fixing to feast on too! Tho if I dont use em up no worries, Ive stored them dry for up to 3 years and did not notice any difference!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

FSUfishin said:


> Bring them on!!!!!! Can't wait.
> 
> Julie I see your location.... just stay away from my honey holes we will be sharing hunting grounds.... j/k if you are having problems into the season drop me a PM I might be able to help.
> 
> UNfortunatly, I will be leaving for Tennesse this monday for a 6 mo project which means I will only have every other weekend to get on em. I hope the morels are plentiful down there, I sure will be looking for things to do. Anyone ever pick in Tennesee? Chatanooga area? Any Pointers? I can't believe I'm leaving this state, thank goodness it's only temporary!!!!!!............... I think I like catfish and Brim???


A late morel pickin friend of mine (RIP) had relatives in Kentucky, and they get them there so no doubt in Tennessee you'd find em. 
Remember that post about some guys in Illinois (or was it Missouri?) last season that had an absolute crapload, (and I mean CRAP-LOAD!) of yellows they found while boating on some lake or river or impoundment?
Man that was something, point being right place/conditions should produce something for ya. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Yep I'm ready..

Apparently my mother is too, she just bought a new HiPoint 9MM to carry into the woods with her. Better not let her catch you in her spots lol.


----------



## _woody (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Bring em on!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

FSUfishin said:


> Bring them on!!!!!! Can't wait.
> 
> Julie I see your location.... just stay away from my honey holes we will be sharing hunting grounds.... j/k if you are having problems into the season drop me a PM I might be able to help.
> 
> UNfortunatly, I will be leaving for Tennesse this monday for a 6 mo project which means I will only have every other weekend to get on em. I hope the morels are plentiful down there, I sure will be looking for things to do. Anyone ever pick in Tennesee? Chatanooga area? Any Pointers? I can't believe I'm leaving this state, thank goodness it's only temporary!!!!!!............... I think I like catfish and Brim???


hey cuzdont know if there down in south TN. but if ya go looking make sure your not going to grab the head of a copperhead!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to say I love to eat mushrooms, and yeah I'm going to tell you I have never had morels. I have ben told how much I will love them if I love mushrooms, just don't know anyone that hunts them or if there are many around lapeer county or more up north
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't wait moved up here in 2005 left all our spots behind in Illinois....been workin to hard these first couple of years to even get out in the spring....BUT this year is the year...can't wait. Spent alot of time in the woods last fall looking for spots...we're ready....counting the days...well really for us weeeeeks


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

I do remember that. I wonder if they find them in the same sort of stuff as we do?? I will have to post my findings.



Oldgrandman said:


> A late morel pickin friend of mine (RIP) had relatives in Kentucky, and they get them there so no doubt in Tennessee you'd find em.
> Remember that post about some guys in Illinois (or was it Missouri?) last season that had an absolute crapload, (and I mean CRAP-LOAD!) of yellows they found while boating on some lake or river or impoundment?
> Man that was something, point being right place/conditions should produce something for ya. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

old school said:


> I have to say I love to eat mushrooms, and yeah I'm going to tell you I have never had morels. I have ben told how much I will love them if I love mushrooms, just don't know anyone that hunts them or if there are many around lapeer county or more up north
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're looking for advice there are a few good websites out there 
like www.mushroomexpert.com or www.michiganmorels.com
both have a ton of great info

I would also recommend buying an indentification guide like the National Audubon Society Mushroom Field Guide


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

fasthunter said:


> Very true they contain a chemical in it that they use in rocket fuel. Way to many mushrooms out there that are good to bother with it.


HA I beat you to it! he he he

BD


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I have read that morels even contain small amounts of the same poison as the beefsteaks but they are destroyed while cooking. It is suggested to not breathe the vapors that are coming off of cooking morels. 

I can't name the source of that but I have read it. Fact or Fiction? I'm not sure. I wouldn't doubt it though.

I read about a bunch of people dying over in Germany I think, what they think happened is a species of mushroom that people normally picked and ate for centuries has built a defense and turned deadly poisonous. 

That would suck if Morels done that lol.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Found my first of the season!!! :yikes:








:lol: Just kidding. Can't wait though. It's getting close to that time, I can almost smell'em.


----------

